# Best fit in Atlanta area?



## cmurider (Feb 28, 2006)

I want to have my wife professionally fit. We live close to Athens, GA but are willing to make a short trip for a good fitter. She is mostly having trouble with foot numbness (in 3 different pairs for shoes, and switching in different insoles), So that would need to be included in the fit as well. I expect to pay around $250, but would consider paying more as well.

Any recommendations?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Give Mike Harris a call at Atlanta Cycling. They're a great group of guys!
(404) 873-2451


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

I've heard great things about pro cyclist Nathan O'Neill's RETUL fittings @ Baxter's Multi-sports in Gainesville.

That's a pretty cool shop too. You can have a massage and order an espresso or smoothie during your wife's fitting.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just had a fitting done with Robert Wilhite who is a professional cycling coach. Go to mycyclecoach.com. He did an outstanding job.


----------

